
Tesla worker who criticized coronavirus safety measures is terminated - yumraj
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/06/18/tesla-worker-who-criticized-coronavirus-safety-measures-receives-termination-notice/
======
0xdeadb00f
And from the HN Tesla fanclub there was.... silence.

What did you expect?

~~~
tssva
If you fail to respond to voicemails and emails from your employer which
request a response than I expect you will be fired as is happening here.

------
tinus_hn
That worker would rather have Tesla pay for him indefinitely while he doesn’t
come to work.

